# No friends in uni



## Xamanus (Nov 9, 2011)

Life is bs at the moment.. I was a week late to university because of my cas letter coming so late... Now its been like almost 7 weeks and i got no real friends..Well when i arrived the groups were made anyway.. I made a few friends but they got they own group.. I wanna go out tonight but i have no one to go with.. No one calls or hangs with me.. Pffff I pity myself for feeling bad about my self but this is my life at moment. 
Back home i had a really good group of friends..We were somewhat known as the cool people.. So friends use to develope really easy.. Now i'm on my own and it sucks

I Have made lots of attempts to talk to people.. I end up having good conversations but they all end in nothing as in.. No one invites me for anything or theres no exchanging numbers.


----------



## kt1090 (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't worry, it took me almost a semester to develop any real friendships with anyone and I was even living in a dorm.

I suggest joining some sort of group thing, such as a tutoring or study group, a club, or some sort of sport. Otherwise I've heard that a campus job is the best way to meet people.


----------

